# large speakers or small denon



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

i have an denon AVR1312 and just have an question if choose large setting of speakers get the full sound into my mains ones and if sellect the small ones the bass goes to the subwoofer, my only question was in tracks or movies in Dolby 5.1 DTS etc etc, the subwoofer would still getting bass from those tracks if select large speakers in the speaker set up?


best regards
Francisco


----------



## Audiohallick (Sep 5, 2012)

If you have your main speakers set to "large" your sub will still produce the sound from the ".1 or sub" track of the disc. If mains are set to "small" the sub will handle all sound below the set crossover point of the mains in addition to the ".1 or sub" track. Hope that answers your question


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Keep in mind that the AVR1312 at best will only output 50-60watts per ch. and if your mains are set to large thats most likely going to push the amps into distortion.


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

well i have not heard any distortion already perhaps need refine my ear


----------



## The Yeti (Jan 23, 2013)

What are your main speakers?

Generally, all speakers should be set to small and crossed over at 80hz even if you have large main speakers. Off-loading the bass duties to your sub(s) gives your mains more headroom to work with.


----------



## HIFIbeginnin (Jan 30, 2013)

now have an Monitor Audio BX2, i think manages well the set up in large

http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/products/bronze-bx/bx2/#/overview

says crossover frequency 3.2kHz
frequency response 42Hz - 30kHz


what can suggest me having the data given by the manufacturer of the crossover frequency?


----------

